# Strange Danio



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

I have what I thought were 5 zebra danios, but since they've grown a bit it's become apparent that one is not like the others. He's growing a little faster than the rest, his stripes break halfway back his body and turn into spots kind of, and he has more of a gold tinge than the others. He schools with the others but also nips at them alot. I looked at pics of leopard danios and he doesn't look like them. Any ideas of what he might be? I'd try to get a picture but he's so fast and my camera isn't great so I don't think it would work.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

After searching around for pics and descriptions, I've figured out he's most likely a hybrid. I found this. It sounds just like him.

Hybrid Danio 
The hybrid danio is another bred color morph for those of us who just can't choose between spots and stripes. Its side is spotted about halfway down the body, at which point the spots condense in to stripes. Hybrid danios are fairly new to the hobby. They also can breed with either the leopard or Zebra Danio but offspring won't stay true to the parent's coloration.
Zebra Danio, Danio rerio, Brachydanio rerio, Family: Cyprinidae


----------

